# Firestone Cruiser 26" with tank and rack - Questions



## mrbarter (Jan 10, 2014)

I am brand new to this site, and appreciate any and all advice from everyone. I have an opportunity to buy a pretty old, and from what the seller is saying, a pretty good condition bike, original paint, chrome in OK condition. It is a Firestone Cruiser, no idea yet what year, or style. Says it has everything with the bike, and will give me the serial number tomorrow. I will have pictures tomorrow afternoon, but am wondering if I can get some advice on what these are worth. Im sure a lot of factors come into play when you are talking about such a mass produced product. I will post pictures tomorrow afternoon. Thanks again!!!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome mrbarter.
Its all about pictures for assessments. Good luck with the project.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo (Jan 11, 2014)

Pictures are king. The Firestone cruiser was offered in '41 and then ran again from 48ish through the 50s. These two eras are completely different bicycles. I'm curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## mrbarter (Jan 12, 2014)

*Picture of the bike, I hope this helps*



jpromo said:


> Pictures are king. The Firestone cruiser was offered in '41 and then ran again from 48ish through the 50s. These two eras are completely different bicycles. I'm curious to see what you come up with.




Her guys, I am still very new to the forum world, hopefully I replied to this properly, and that this picture can give you an idea on what I have, and what it might be worth. Thank you both so much for your fast reply, look forward to any and all advice and direction that you may provide me with. 
-Jonathan


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2014)

*Old guard*

would not consider this bike collectable- never buy something you can't live with if you can't get your money back...


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

If I was buyin' this gal I would take her for $50-75, and $100 only if I REALLY wanted her. Hope that helps & maybe someone else will chime in with an opinion  good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

bike said:


> would not consider this bike collectable- never buy something you can't live with if you can't get your money back...




She's collectible to me, bike! For $50!  Not a huge fan of this paint scheme though  LOL, girls bikes need homes too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbarter (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> She's collectible to me, bike! For $50!  Not a huge fan of this paint scheme though  LOL, girls bikes need homes too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





So probably don't go for it then? The guy was telling that the same one was going for 650 on ebay, and when I couldn't find one NEARLY that expensive, I knew something might be off. Thanks all, you saved me from gettin' swindled and saved me a week of headache from trying to get rid of it afterwards, lol. I buy, sell, and trade stuff from home when work is slow, so having a network like this is such a life saver. Again, thanks all!!!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

mrbarter said:


> So probably don't go for it then? The guy was telling that the same one was going for 650 on ebay, and when I couldn't find one NEARLY that expensive, I knew something might be off. Thanks all, you saved me from gettin' swindled and saved me a week of headache from trying to get rid of it afterwards, lol. I buy, sell, and trade stuff from home when work is slow, so having a network like this is such a life saver. Again, thanks all!!!




Yeah, DEF not. You'd have a super hard time reselling her. If only buy her for 50 to save her from the scrap yard. That guy is crazy at $650


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, you'd do right by walking on this one. There are definitely other Firestone Cruiser badged bicycles that would go for 650$... this is not one of them.


----------



## TammyN (Jan 12, 2014)

*Defintely not $650.*

I bought the same bike, except in Turquoise, for $60 about a year ago. I paid $30 for a matching fender light on ebay. I learned from some helpful Cabe'rs that it's a 1957 made by H.D. Snyder. Mine is badged Zenith. It sat around on Craigslist for a couple of weeks with an asking price of $75 until I had time to go look at it.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

TammyN said:


> I bought the same bike, except in Turquoise, for $60 about a year ago. I paid $30 for a matching fender light on ebay. I learned from some helpful Cabe'rs that it's a 1957 made by H.D. Snyder. Mine is badged Zenith. It sat around on Craigslist for a couple of weeks with an asking price of $75 until I had time to go look at it.




Likin' that turquoise MUCH better, Tammy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2014)

*These bikes are fine for low cost riders*

something a bit old to clunck arount on, but in my book a 'collectable' bike ought to be worth at least a day of taking apart and shipping....
Puts it in pespective. I do not love shipping, don't do it for fun.
If you have a lot of bikes like this you might consider selling most of them and buying one good bike- just sayin


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

A 'collectible' is anything someone enjoys collecting, no matter what the cost or value put on it by others. Lots of people collect non valuable things. 'Course I wouldn't pay to have this bike shipped, but if it's local and I like it, why the heck not? I don't discriminate, expensive or cheap.. It's an "if I like it" thing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TammyN (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree, if you like something buy it for what it's worth to you. And who knows, maybe there's some future value in hoarding cheap 50's girl's bikes. If not, I still won't have spent enough on them to put a dent in my retirement.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 12, 2014)

*Was it always that color?*

Welcome HOLY HECK did anyone see that like a pink no..... Couldn't have been ..... Maybe..........great white buffalo ?


----------



## OldRider (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> A 'collectible' is anything someone enjoys collecting, no matter what the cost or value put on it by others. Lots of people collect non valuable things. 'Course I wouldn't pay to have this bike shipped, but if it's local and I like it, why the heck not? I don't discriminate, expensive or cheap.. It's an "if I like it" thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's exactly right Lady! Most of my rusty old bikes don't amount to a hill of beans but I would never part with them for any amount of money. Sometimes it isn't just about dollars and cents, it's what you like!


----------

